# Who needs a big boat for a big fish?



## Bryannecker (Jul 9, 2014)

It seems that Huck Fin and his buds don't need no stinking big boat to lad a big Poooon-for sure ya'll.
Got it in the river in a jon boat no less.  Great job
boys!!!


----------



## crappiecatchin (Jul 9, 2014)

Cool video and a very nice fish


----------



## Rob (Jul 12, 2014)

That is awesome


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 12, 2014)

Way to go boys!


----------



## doeboy1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Them boys are fishing fools. They got rod in their hands as soon as they're off the clock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2014)

WOW !!!  That lil fella did a good job !!


----------



## smoothie (Jul 23, 2014)

Chase gets with it down there. My buddy coming in told him about that tarpon blowing up and the lil guy hooked it from the dock and then landed it on the boat. Great people!


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 24, 2014)

I used to catch them in SW FL in a golf course ponds. There were some full grown ones in there for years until they finally ate them selves out of existence. Now someone has stocked peacock bass in the ponds. Not sure how the poons got into the ponds to start with.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 24, 2014)

haha very nice! They use to land the babies off the dock back in the day but never the bigger ones.


----------

